# Marley and Me



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Just watched the show Marley and Me. Wasn't sure what to expect, but it turned out to be real good family show. IMO It was on the order of Ol' Yeller and what a dog can mean to a family.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What I saw was a spoiled idiot dog being raised by idiot dog owners. Just Piszed me off. :? :evil: 

STUPID movie.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What I saw was a spoiled idiot dog being raised by idiot dog owners. Just Piszed me off. :? :evil:
> 
> STUPID movie.


Why? I haven't seen the movie yet, but how is the dog spoiled. :roll:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What I saw was a spoiled idiot dog being raised by idiot dog owners. Just Piszed me off. :? :evil:
> 
> STUPID movie.


It is a movie relax Tex!!!!  
And some of us tend to spoil our dogs.....


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Tex hated it because it made him cry--and want a yellow lab he could play frisbee with.

I haven't seen it yet, but how bad could it be with Jennifer Aniston in it??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Tex hated it because it made him cry--and want a yellow lab he could play frisbee with.
> 
> I haven't seen it yet, but how bad could it be with Jennifer Aniston in it??


Boy you got me pegged! :lol:


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Movie!! Tear jerker but fantastic.... the wife, kids and I enjoyed it.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Watched it last night. I thought it was a good movie. Hey, two hours of Jennifer Anniston can't be all bad...can it Tex?? :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, she's OK. There's only one way I could take two hours of her though... 8) :wink: 

As far as sad dog movies go, I'm more of a "Where The Red Furn Grows" and "My Dog Skip" kind of guy. If I'm going to be crying it better be for a good cause.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Pretty good flick. Reminded me of my dog Bo and how I had grown up with him for so many years.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Im with tex on this one. Stupid movie! i just cant relate to a carpet crapper of a dog. A dog that destroys everything you have. A dog that dosent mind. I would have taken that mutt out and shot it.

Also Jenifer has got to be one of the worst b movie actors. I just don't get what all the fuss is about with her. 

I might have to rent the movie where the red fern grows. I took my daughter out on a **** hunt the other day and she would relate to this movie.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Also Jenifer has got to be one of the worst b movie actors. I just don't get what all the fuss is about with her.


SW, it's called titsnass.  Who cares if she can't act. Neither can Pam Anderson. :roll:

If a watermelon had it IT would be popular too.


----------

